# Wholesalesupplies.com



## dragonfly princess (Jun 27, 2007)

wwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I just ordered 24lbs of goats milk soap base for $35 that is awsome!!!  Got to love that place!!  Thanks to all the people that mentioned them on this forum!  We should add a link to them on this site!  THEY HAVE EVERYTHING!!!!  Ok just a little excited sorry


----------



## Judilynn (Jun 28, 2007)

They are great aren't they?  and they have such great service also.  I have been ordering from them for years an absolutely love them.  They have grown so much it is wonderful to see their product list now!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep i got my soap in 1 day!  Now I just have to figure out how to cut it!  It is a rather large chunk


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no, did you have to tempt me!?!  Now I'll have to look, after I just spent another 50$ at Michael's today for soap stuff.. and they only have such limited offers!..

Hmm... it's our wedding anniversary soon.. maybe I'd just ask Hubby if I can buy my little heart out on that site for soaping? What else could a man wish for, right? A woman who doesn't want diamonds but soapmaking stuff!?!   8)


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok.. I just looked.. I must be blind.. and stupid (or really tired lol) 'cause I can't find it on there???  
Would anyone be willing to help a tired mom on the right track, please!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 18, 2007)

Probably would help if I put the whole site name on there huh? wholesalesuppliesplus.com  Super Sorry!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I use to order from them all the time.. Nice store.  
Over the years they have added nice things, and even changed the website around.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Probably would help if I put the whole site name on there huh? wholesalesuppliesplus.com  Super Sorry!!


  I'm just glad I wasn't _that _stupid when I looked!


----------

